# lawsuits- HERTERS



## RATTLIN ARROW (Aug 2, 2004)

Does anyone know who sued HERTERS INC. and put them out of business? They TRUELY were "THE BEST" 
The ONLY ONE that makes sence is CABELLA'S. I think they were a big threat to their mail order bz. I've despised Cabella's all these years and have NEVER EVER ordered from them.

SO, DOES ANYONE KNOW? FOR FACT?


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Don't know who it was, but I have never had anything but positive experiences with Cabelas over the last 15 years and hundreds of orders.


----------



## Skip Henry (May 22, 2002)

http://www.herters.com/

go there and look for yourself


----------



## pointer (Apr 14, 2004)

Herters was bought and sold several times. Some companies that owned them had some poor business practices. They still have a factory and still make decoys.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Unless things have changed since last fall, Herters is in some way connected with Cabellas. I was just up at their outlet shop in Beaver Dam, WI last fall picking up a ladder treestand that they had in stock. Everything available that is offered via the Cabellas catalog. Nice thing for me is that if they don't have it in stock they could order it for me for pick-up at their store - saves me the shipping costs of ordering direct through Cabellas and having it sent to my house.

I thought my fall Cabellas catalog still listed the Herters store in Beaver Dam, WI as one of their retail outlets.

>>------->


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

RATTLIN ARROW said:


> *Does anyone know who sued HERTERS INC. and put them out of business? They TRUELY were "THE BEST"
> The ONLY ONE that makes sence is CABELLA'S. I think they were a big threat to their mail order bz. I've despised Cabella's all these years and have NEVER EVER ordered from them.
> 
> SO, DOES ANYONE KNOW? FOR FACT? *


Do you really think that Herter's was a threat to Cabelas? 

The only people I know that hate Cabelas are UPS drivers because they have to deliver so much stuff that people order from them.

Dealt with both...Cabelas is easier, faster, and has more variety (Including Herter's decoys and waterfowling coats and waders now).


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

> The only people I know that hate Cabelas are UPS drivers because they have to deliver so much stuff that people order from them.


LOL 

And those are just my orders!


----------



## Indychris (Sep 13, 2002)

> *I've despised Cabella's all these years and have NEVER EVER ordered from them.*




Just out of curiosity, If you've never ordered from them, exactly what IS your hatred based on?


----------



## Nexus6 (Jan 27, 2003)

Herters at one time was about the ONLY catalog store. I remember the catalog was about an inch thick and had GUNS, BOWS, Decoys, Reloading Equipment, Canoes, Tents, Fishing equipment, Food, and Clothing.

The way they put a catalog together was really well thought out. The Herters emblem smacked of royalty. Everything was named things like Herter's Premium Quality Hudson Bay Gold Miner Boots. And the quality was definately in there. They had custom gunstock blanks that were unbelievable. I bought deer lure that sounded like an indian from Canada sold them a secret formula. The Herter family had pictures of kiling exotic animals IN THEIR OWN HABITAT.

And so now the second Herter's catalog company becomes Cabela's..but that is OK because Cabela's is a great company too. In fact, their catalog has as much or more than the OLD HERTER'S, and the prices are reasonable for today. I doubt if we could afford the old Herter's quality.


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Not to change the subject but Cabela's seems to be losing its appeal. Back in the 1990's I bought most of my Big Game Hunting Gear from them and bought it because it was used by many over the years and had a great name associated with it and was a high quality product but most of the stuff they said was their best selling stuff is no longer. They change the stuff so quickly and when they do it is now made in China or someplace and the stuff just does not have the same feel or size to the old.

Just as an example a friend bought one of their Ladder Stands after just two years of use the ladder part the steps have swelled up and appears to be unsafe to use. Yet I have a Trax Griz Bowmaster Ladder stand and still use it and it has been around for 8 or more years but they are no longer in business. 

I just visited their retail store for the first time in Dundee Michigan being that is to be the store of stores and I was not impressed. I was hoping to buy a bag target none to be had, wanted to compare all the ladder stands or at least 5 or 6 of them they only had three which were in the same design type and price range, they had no Copper John Pro II Sights, very limited 3D targets just a few Deer no bear and very limited selection they did have a lot of "The Block" and Morrell Yellow Jacket Targets but I wanted a bag target to use. The clothing was like most other retail stores. I have a Four in one Wool jacket that I used on a Montana Hunt was a very popular item from Cabela's. No longer available. Also have a set of the original "Outfutter Boots" great boots bought a second pair a few years later and they did not fit the same since try a few of the same and the design was changed and now made out of the U.S.

They also have cut back on the Columbia Products they sell they had much more variety years back now it is more of what companies are making for them and putting the Cabela's name on it. The problem is the soles of the footwear are much more uncomfortable than the real brand name items. 

The only good thing is if you aren't satisified with it you can return it with ease where as many others want a restocking fee sometimes. All you are out is the S&H and the cost to return in S&H...

I guess when you buy out Gander Mountains Mail Order Business and only have a few others that compete with you you can do just about anything you want...

Just an Observation...

Mike


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*cabela's*

I also have noticed the prices at Cabela's being higher than some of the shops I go to. You really need to know your prices. Prices in thier "bargain cave" are a joke. I think they need to re-think thier sales stratagy some.

I believe that Cabela's bought Herter's about 2 years ago. Didn't they? I don't know how it came about though.

Mike


----------



## Duxnbux (Aug 10, 2004)

I think that Cabelas bought the mail order division of Herters


----------



## hoyt shooter 14 (Mar 7, 2004)

*ok*

if this really happened that would suck.. cuz i always go to herters to buy my waterfowl needs.


----------



## jamaro (Apr 13, 2003)

herters is were you WENT to get your waterfowl stuff.. I think Cabelas also did this with bowhunters warehouse..
oh well... Thank god I get there guide pricing..


----------



## JJWIII (Jan 26, 2003)

This is interesting. Probably about 5 years ago, I was checking out the Outlaw Decoys web site. The owner had posted an article on the site saying that because he still sold his product direct to the public, he was taking some crap from a certain mail order operation that he would not name. He said that the operation in question demanded that he cease to offer his product to the public or that they would never be listed in their catalog again. Cabela's had always carried Outlaw Decoys in their catalog up untill then, but were not listed in the next year's catalogs. Another problem he was having with said operation was that they liked to sub-contract to other companies to make inferior knock-off look alike products. Outlaw Decoys didn't last long after that. Makes me wonder.


----------



## paganhunter (Jul 26, 2004)

It is my understanding (I might be wrong), that the Gun control act of 1968 was the start of Herter's demise. I remember my grandfather telling me about all the products/guns he had purchased through them in the 50's and 60's, including a .44 Powermag revolver. The gun control act of 68 took a big chunck out of Herter's orders, and Cabela's was growing larger and also took another chunk of orders away. I understood that Cabela's bought out Herter's Inc. in the late 1970's.


----------



## Dacotah (Aug 9, 2002)

Our first snocat growing up was a Herters Nitro G 440! That thing would go, but the ride was pretty bad. It wasn't long after that we switched to Cat. 

I also remember looking through those thick catalogs. I haven't seen anything like the custom gunstock collection since then. I had thought they had financial problems and went bankrupt.


----------



## RATTLIN ARROW (Aug 2, 2004)

AWESOME! freaking-awesome! SOME OF YOU, B MULEY FOR EXAMPLE have no idea what the old catalog from Herters was like. That's OK, only means your young. A THREAT? HELL YES, but I think it was the other way around- Cabellas was a non threat to HERTERS-SUED HERTERS AND WON, which so conviently took them out and left the road WIDE OPEN for cabella's.
You take a: Brownells, Midway Master, an outdoors clothiers extraordinaire, an everything there was and ever to do with-archery,hiking ANYTHING that had to do with a :SPORTSMANS EXISTANCE----Herters had it! 
If You made something because no one else did, and THEN checked HERTERS,,, they had it, and they were selling it for the equivelant of about 10% of the hours it took you to make it!
They had stuff for sale that I would think would be nice, but seemed too trivial to even make- they had it!! For a trivial fee too.
My Dad still has their old catalog too. But lives on the other side of the US. (THOUGH I'M CONFIDENT HE PREFERS IT OUT HERE, ....TOO MANY TIES BACK EAST).

WANT PROOF? SOMEBODY HELP ME HERE, HOW MANY PAGES AND ITEMS IN THE OLD HERTERS CATALOG, 
SAME YR, SAME QUES FOR CABELLA'S.

I know in the 70's, HERTERS was like a PHONE BOOK!!! 
THICK w/THIN pages AND CRAMMED W/ STUFF.

PS. Criss Indy- it's not hatred. I said I despise them. 
And it's based on GREED-Cabella's. I was told yrs ago that some big mail order co. sued them. only really big one is Cabella's.
I used to have an archery shop, and I have a buisness now, if someone was to be out doing me, I just work smarter, harder AND TRY TO OPERATE MORE ECONOMICALLY. It's called COMPETITION. W/O IT EVERYONE LOSES! 
IT'S BELOW MY PERSONAL ETHICS to use alterior motives to put someone out of buisness. LIKE GREED. But if someone is ripping people off, or just does a crappy job, and I do an excellent job so people call me and the other fella goes broke, that's fair. 

I just wanted to know if anyone KNOWS the FACTS.


----------



## Jim Mense (Dec 13, 2003)

I have bought from Cabelas since the late '60's. The size of their company has escalated along with their prices. It may be convenient to order from Cabelas, but better prices can be had elsewhere. Who knows? Maybe one of these little companies with better prices will some day overtake Cabelas- it's not greed, guys, it's just good business in todays "convenience-is-everything" world! I order most of my archery equipment from a "mom-and-pop" business. They will get me whatever I ask for, quickly, and at a better price than Cabelas!!


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

If Herter's was/is so great how did they let themselves slip? I remember some of there catalogues (barely). Also remember more out of Gander Mountain, Edie Bauer, Brownell, LL Bean, and Sears. The best thing that Herter's could have done would be to hire a new CEO, who would have promptly reduced items to moneymakers, raise prices, and found reasons to sue the competition.

It's like comparing Michael Jordan and Kobe Bryant. One was great at the time the other was just starting. With time the younger becomes better. Did Kobe "ruin" Michael?

Herter's seemed to be going away long before Cabelas bought out the mail order portion of it.


----------



## Fishing2 (Aug 12, 2004)

*HERTER's*

There has never been another supplier like HERTER's. My last catalog is 1974 and if you looked through it you would br amazed at the variety and the depth of their supplies. They were not a reseller of somebody else's products- everything they offered was unique. Total supplies from from all the basic raw materials to make, modify or repair anything in the hunting and fishing world. They sold the finished products as well. I glass bedded all my rifles using Herter's materials and instructions. Also re-blued a rifle and refinished stocks using their supplies. You could make or modify your fishing lures, arrows, gunstocks, etc. George Herter's company was truly unique, and- 25 years later- I still miss them. I still have a small supply of their maintenance products. My first and only bow is a Herter' CV 17 "International Match Hunter". It is a long bow and exceptionally accurate and is a beautiful instrument to look at. It is 34 years old and the only thing that has changed is my ability to string it. 

I have located another Herter's store run by descendants of the Herter's from Waseca, Minnesota. They are located here in North Carolina, on the NE coast, but they are limited primarily to duck hunting supplies. 

Whoever was responsible for Herter's demise does not deserve the support of sportsmen. No one has filled their shoes, and we are the losers.

Fishing2


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

*I don't know who sued whom, but*

I remember stopping in the Herters store in Mitchell, SD as a little kid and thinking I was in heaven. The cool stuff in the catalog was nothing compared to the displays. It was sad to pass by that big empty building after it closed. I find it interesting that Cabelas built a store directly across I-90 from the old Herters location. Oh, well, that's how business works I guess.


----------



## Indychris (Sep 13, 2002)

Rattlin Arrow-



> "Despise" TRANSITIVE VERB:
> Inflected forms: de·spised, de·spis·ing, de·spis·es
> 1. To regard with *contempt or scorn*: despised all cowards and flatterers. 2. To *dislike intensely; loathe*: despised the frigid weather in January. 3. To regard as unworthy of one's interest or concern: despised any thought of their own safety.


hmmm... sounds like hatred to me. But to each his own. Interesting that you claim how good competition is, yet you "despise" the very competition that Got Herter's into the position that they are. Sounds like one of those "it's okay for kids to compete at soccer in New England, so long as nobody wins!" Sorry, that's not competition. Anyone can get knocked off their high-horse when they lose marketshare with poor pricing, poor service, poor publicity, poor access and/or poor quality. This time it was Herters; next time it may well be Cabelas. That's the marketplace.

I'm heading to Cabela's tomorrow in Wheeling. I think I'll still be able to enjoy myself.


----------



## pointer (Apr 14, 2004)

Cabelas did not sue Herters. They still make decoys at their factory in Beaver Dam Wisconsin and Cabelas distributes them. Herters was bought and sold several times as I had stated earlier. Bad business practice on the part of the companies who bought them caused the problems, not Cabelas.
920-887-0192 is Herters phone number, if you would like to call them.


----------



## RATTLIN ARROW (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey Chris-
you took ALL THAT TIME, & EFFORT for meee? 
It had NOTHING to do with my ORIGINAL question.
WRT:
"poor pricing, poor service, poor publicity, poor access and/or poor quality. " THAT'S Funny, no one here yet has mentioned anything other than STELLAR products, price and service. you don't know what your takling about and there's a saying I'd like to share-

"better to keep your mouth shut and someone think your a fool, than open it and prove them right"
Do you go through this site looking for fight's? 

ps: Websters isn't so "hateful" check it out. 

Thanks pointer-Maybe they racked up an enormous printing bill, 
(like JC WHITNEY did and narrowly escaped a chapter 13 many yrs ago.) Who KNOWS! 
THAT'S ALL I ASKED & i don't even care anymore.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

*** is your point or problem?

I have a Cabelas master catalog sitting right here. It's as big as a phone book with thin pages.

Do you have proof that Cabelas sued Herters? If so, maybe they had good reason.

Like mentioned above, Herters took a HUGE hit when they couldn't sell guns via the mail. They never seemed to recover from that.


----------



## RATTLIN ARROW (Aug 2, 2004)

You know what, end this thread, everyone has an OPINION.
NOT WHAT I ASKED FOR 4 TIMES NOW, ya, they "took a hit" but they were so much more than guns. And you all keep taking bits and pieces. HERTERS WAS THICK 25 YRS AGO! 25 YRS AGO WHEN CABELLA'S WAS A PHAMPHLET.!
Next time I'll just ask for opinions and everyone will BE HAPPY.
THANKS POINTER, I'LL CALL THEM.


----------



## Indychris (Sep 13, 2002)

*Yep, Rattlin Arrow...*

That was all for you. Bet it makes you feel kinda warm and fuzzy, huh

FWIW- I wasn't at all looking for a fight, and though I love a good debate now and then, that wasn't even my intention here. I simply asked a question about why you would "despise" a company with whom you admittedly have never conducted business. BTW, I looked over the Webster's dictionary online (another 30 seconds invested in you ) and noticed that it includes "scorn" "disdain" and "to look down at with contempt" as definitions. Still sounds rather harsh to me, but you obviously know what you intended to convey better than I; sorry if I misunderstood your meaning. I just applied what I thought to be the general understanding of "despising" something. I still don't understand why you would criticize a company that you don't have experience with.

On another note, we did have a chance to stop by the new Cabelas in Wheeling on Saturday. Fortunately, we were able to get there right at opening and avoided much of the expected crowds. The store was very nice, but seemed a little smaller than the Dundee, MI store. Like the Hamburg, PA store, the Wheeling location has a pretty cool Hall of Fame type of whitetail display featuring a number of unique deer. I also thought the set-up of the archery department in the Wheeling store is a little nicer than the Dundee location. Overall, though, I like the Dundee store a little better.

As always, the staff was quite friendly and courteous. I also found out that Cabelas has always has a policy to match any competitors advertised prices. I never knew that before; might come in handy when the time arrives for a pre-season shopping spree


----------



## DakotaElkSlayer (Jan 13, 2004)

*Cabela's*

Personally, I HATE Cabela's!!!! Why, you ask? The reason is simple....they have taken nearly every dime of my disposable income, and even some that should've been used on bills. 

Last Sunday I took the in-laws to the East Grand Forks store and those JERKS still had their tent sale going... I was at the tent sale the previous week when it started, so I confidently walked inside knowing my money was safe. Oh, I didn't realize those Cabela's people were so crafty. The sign read, "75% off lowest marked price" and then there was someone on the PA saying, "Buy one clothing item at 75% off and get another of equal or lesser value for $2.00...and you get to take 75% off the $2.00 price." So I ended up walking off with a pair of Contain longjohn bottoms, wool camo baseball cap, manual cell phone charger and a Scentloc face mask for $.50 each. Not to mention an HHA adjustable red dot mounting bracket for my bow for $3.00. Those JERKS really know how to steal your money!!!!

  Jim


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Rattlin- Maybe they were just bad businessmen? A big catalog doesn't mean squat. 

Can you provide proof that Cabela's litigated themselves into their current position, or are you just doing an internet slam job that is so common today against successful companies?


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

> George Herter retired in 1977, but the solid foundation he began at Herter's many years ago is still going strong today. Herter's is now part of Overton's Inc. of Greenville, North Carolina, a family owned business famous for its high levels of service and quality in the watersports and boating industries. Overton's strong marketing and merchandising efforts continue to enhance the performance of Herter's flourishing business, bringing you the finest in waterfowl hunting supplies.


----------



## Fishing2 (Aug 12, 2004)

AKDoug said:


>


Overton's has several stores in the state including one here in Raleigh. The Overton family were outstanding in competetive water skiing, and their stores cover this sport very well. They do pretty well in fishing, too. I was in the Greenville store a few months ago. This store was started by a Herter's descendant and was strong on duck hunting. 

Does anyone have a feel as to how Cabella's and Bass Pro Shops compare? There is a Bass Pro Shop in the state near Charlotte. The store is huge and is open 24 hours/day and they seem to run the gamit from hunting to fishing to boating.


----------



## Jessica Smalls (Feb 18, 2012)

Cabela's did buy Herter's in 2002, they were not the first though. Dennis Highby was hired by Cabela's from Herter's in 1976 when Herter's began having financial difficulties, he left because Herter's was having trouble paying vendors. He actually became president and CEO at Cabela's eventually, and Herter's wasn't purchase until 2002 by Cabela's after being sold multiple times. Cabela's still makes products under that brand name.

Oh, and to the person who says Cabela's owns Gander Mountain, that's not true, they did, but now they don't. 

some of these facts can be found here:
http://nems360.com/bookmark/11156440


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Like the other "old timers" here, I LOVED Herter's. As a boy, I grew up drooling over their stuff. Whenever I hear "Herter's" nostalgia takes over. Some day I'm going to have to make myself pay the ebay price for one of their catalogs just so I can have one around to bring back some of those boyhood memories.

That nems360.com link was great. It reminded me of the over-the-top copy Herter wrote. As a boy, I always wondered about the "World Famous" designation that seemed to be on everything, but being a boy I just took it for granted that it was indeed "World Famous".

_"None of the catalog's items were merely satisfactory, they were, according to Herter, "World Famous," "Patented," "Special," "made with infinite care by our most expert old craftsmen," or, "actually made far better than is necessary."_


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I bought most of my trapping supplies from them back in the early '70's....Herters was a great company back then


----------



## bustedarrow (Feb 11, 2012)

If you mean who originally put him out of business it was the united states government. IIRC.


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

Some of the people on here that hate Walmart for moving in and putting mom and pop stores out of buisiness are applauding Cabelas for doing the same thing.I dont go to Cabelas anymore, hate giving my money to China.


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

does any of it matter now? herters is small cablea's is large...it is what it is..hateing on one or the other wont make a difference,, loving one or the other wont either.. as far as product quality and outsorceing product,,, that has been the american way for a long time now,, precious few products are made in this country any more,, even by the global giants who started their business here... there is no person alive who does not want more for less, a man starts a business to make money,, if that comes to the point of outsourceing, it happens... and for whats its worth the tite wads who buy more and more product off the internet are are helping the archery industry head that way,,, of all the industry we used to have,, bows are one of the few things mostly still made here,, only some of the arrows are,, only a few sights are really made here,, only some of the broadheads are made here...
and folks are arguing about herters and cabellas..... when we all need to start pulling together, and look at more than what happened 35-40 years ago,, we need to see whats going on now and try to prevent good american companies from outsourcing , leaving or folding up....


----------



## cleaver (Oct 18, 2012)

I absolutely love cabelas and have since I was a kid 30 years ago. No their regular prices aren't that great. Just average or maybe a little higher at times. The sales is where you make off like a bandit and the sales are plentiful. I think they always have some sort of sale running . In my opinion no company makes better products. Especially they're hunting apparel. Anything hunting related really.Keep an eye out for things you want for Atleast a few months before you need it and you can get some awesome deals. Their customer service has always done me right too. Never had a problem returning anything


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Nexus6 said:


> Herters at one time was about the ONLY catalog store. I remember the catalog was about an inch thick and had GUNS, BOWS, Decoys, Reloading Equipment, Canoes, Tents, Fishing equipment, Food, and Clothing.
> 
> The way they put a catalog together was really well thought out. The Herters emblem smacked of royalty. Everything was named things like Herter's Premium Quality Hudson Bay Gold Miner Boots. And the quality was definately in there. They had custom gunstock blanks that were unbelievable. I bought deer lure that sounded like an indian from Canada sold them a secret formula. The Herter family had pictures of kiling exotic animals IN THEIR OWN HABITAT.
> 
> And so now the second Herter's catalog company becomes Cabela's..but that is OK because Cabela's is a great company too. In fact, their catalog has as much or more than the OLD HERTER'S, and the prices are reasonable for today. I doubt if we could afford the old Herter's quality.


I still have a book from them called Bull cook. It has every thing in there including how to survive anatomic attach . It is a great book to read.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

The first 300 score I saw was by Jim Ploen at Hall's archery in Ct. He did it with a Herters re curve with fingers & a finishing nail for an arrow rest


----------



## ironman_gq (May 22, 2012)

Has anybody else noticed that this thread is probably older than some of the people reading it? Nothing quite like taking a trip in the wayback machine all the way to 2004!


----------



## Blackeagle1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Best comercial decoy ever made, period


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

A blast from the past. I was a sophomore in HS when this thread was started...I'm now 28. :jeez:


----------

